# When watering someone's flowers...



## tifachu (Feb 22, 2018)

...do you water all the plants that need to be watered, or only a few?

I used to water them all, because I thought it would be helpful to the player, but now I started watering only a few. You get 1 friend powder no matter how much you water, and I thought it would be more considerate to others on their friends list who also want some powder.  I do feel a bit bad for not helping completely or like I'm taking the lazy route though.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tricky question with a tricky answer. How much I water depends on a few factors. My main concern is helping friends, but there are a few things I do to maximize my friend powder while helping my friends as much as possible, and still leaving a bit of wiggle room for other people to help as well. Below are the factors that determine how much I will water:  

1. my personal time
2. crop condition
3. watering cycle refresh time
4. flower growth time

If I am rushing to get five gardens watered because I caught the cycle at the very end, I will water one and rush to the next, but I will immediately go back to the same gardens as soon as the cycle refreshes and finish watering the full garden (there have even been times I stayed in the same garden with only seconds to spare and watered twice in the same visit). Similarly, I will only water a portion of the garden if I am toward the end of the cycle, and I notice that the flower growth time exceeds the time remaining in the current watering cycle. Again, I will go back to the same gardens and finish the watering when possible. If I am toward the very beginning of the watering cycle (no farther than the middle) I will typically water between 1/2 and 3/4 of a full garden that way I know I am helping to ensure healthy crops for a good portion of my friend's crop while still leaving opportunity for their friends to help them as well. Crop condition is also important because if I see that my friend's crops are withered, I will water the full garden in that visit unless I am at the very end of the cycle, and I plan to return to finish watering the crops after the switch. Nothing feels worse than seeing a garden full of withered flowers. I think the only other factors that play a role in how much I water is how many flowers there are to water and me simply zoning out. If the garden I enter only has one or two flowers I will usually water all of them regardless of when the watering cycle will refresh. I've also zoned out a bunch and watered everything regardless of when the watering cycle will refresh. I know that all sounds intense and super planned, but it's not. It all happens very naturally for me, it's just a personal observation of my own watering habits and why they formed.


----------



## J087 (Feb 22, 2018)

You always get one friend powder. (which could use an update in my opinion)

I consider certain friends to be very helpful. Not only during bug-events but also in being active players and offering a variety of items for a reasonable price. For those friends I take time in watering their garden (if possible). Especially those flowers which need more than 3 hours to grow.

I can understand other people might find it selfish to water everything and not giving others a chance to earn one friend powder. But that's all based on ones personal opinion on the game and should not affect the game-play of others in any way.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2018)

I usually water all of them! Sometimes when I am in the middle of watering someone else will be doing it as well, and it will show me the plants becoming watered. So I mean, I'd rather help someone completely instead of just watering a few, because what if they don't have as many friends, or are in a different time zone? I just like watering all of them because honestly people always need watering, and I don't ALWAYS go to visit, but if I see a few people who need watering I'll do so and give them kudos to kill two birds with one stone, but I don't go out of my way to click through ALL of my full friend's list to help every single person, so that's another reason why I try to help those who I do help, a little more. =D


----------



## pidge (Feb 23, 2018)

I usually water 3 at a time - I'm not entirely sure why though. I think I do it because 1 doesn't seem like enough but doing them all seems silly.


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 23, 2018)

When I water someone's flowers, it's to help a friend out and just _water their flowers_ when needed. The amount of Friend Powder received for doing so is very low, so that's not the motivator for me. When I see that someone has watered my flowers while I was away for a couple of hours, it is always much appreciated as it keeps the garden growing without interruption. If I am in a friend's garden and their flowers need watering, I can't imagine only watering a few just to save a few seconds (but no judgments to those that do).


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> When I water someone's flowers, it's to help a friend out and just _water their flowers_ when needed. The amount of Friend Powder received for doing so is very low, so that's not the motivator for me. When I see that someone has watered my flowers while I was away for a couple of hours, it is always much appreciated as it keeps the garden growing without interruption. If I am in a friend's garden and their flowers need watering, I can't imagine only watering a few just to save a few seconds (but no judgments to those that do).



I'd like to say that I understand you aren't judging those with different watering habits than you, and I think that's great! I also think it's wonderful that you do your best to help your friends! That said, I struggle with the idea that it's hard to imagine why others would consider friend powder when watering especially with the addition of Brake Tapper. I have developed a strategy to earn friend powder based on cycle refresh times, but it is not at the cost of helping my friends, as I end up watering most (if not all) of my friends gardens even if I have to go back two times only minutes apart. That strategy makes no difference to my friends as I am still watering most of their crops, but it does make a difference on my friend powder return, which we all need to play Brake Tapper. I don't feel that my strategy diminishes the effort I put into helping my friends. I mean no disrespect to you at all, I would just hate for others to feel bad because they may consider friend powder part of their motivation while also trying to help friends because it is honestly a win/win situation. I do hope you understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 23, 2018)

Of course, everyone plays differently, I think it's interesting to hear the different strategies involved. I think it's great to incorporate a process that not only helps others, but also secures more friend powder. I guess I have a lot leftover still from all the creature sharing from previous events and I don't play the tapper game (not interested in the prizes). 

I am more of a pop in here and there player as I work full time. I mostly play while I am commuting to and from work, and before going to sleep. During an event, I try to pop in at least once per 3-hour cycle. This game, like all AC games relax me, and I love that aspect of this series (can't wait for the Switch version!)

I have so much friend powder, and you get so little from watering flowers, so that's not a motivator for me. Especially during an event when I am visiting a garden to share creatures, etc. I cannot leave a friend's garden without helping if I go there with the intent to share, but see that it needs watering! Because I know that it's crunch time for all, and if I can water their flowers while they are busy with other things, I know that their next batch of creatures will appear faster. 

As I mentioned, it's a huge relief when I see that mine are watered while I was too busy to check! Ironically, I am not that really into the garden unless an event is going on (I do not like the flower furniture). Right now I am just growing the 'stock' flowers since the villagers are requesting them.

I think it's cool that there are many different ways to play this game! And of course, there is no wrong way of playing.


----------



## Vonny (Feb 23, 2018)

I water them all during events and rarely water when there’s no event. What’s the point? They can water the wilted plants themselves with no rush


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 23, 2018)

I use the Golden Rule: I love it when someone waters all my flowers, so I water all of people's flowers. 

That said, I realize that not everyone plays the way I do so the Golden Rule is kinda useless here.


----------



## DragonFire (Feb 23, 2018)

I check one of the flowers on the top half and one of the flowers on the bottom half. If there are no 4 hour flowers, then I just water one. If there are 4 hour flowers, I water all (unless it is a few minutes until next rotation, then I water one and come back again). I rather have the person be content with having their flowers ready when they come back than leave it to chance for someone else to water the rest.


----------



## ESkill (Feb 24, 2018)

I've never thought about it before,  I just always water any flowers that need it.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 25, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> As I mentioned, it's a huge relief when I see that mine are watered while I was too busy to check! Ironically, I am not that really into the garden unless an event is going on (I do not like the flower furniture). Right now I am just growing the 'stock' flowers since the villagers are requesting them.



I will say, my habits are completely different during an event. I water everything I can without a second thought during events because I don't want anyone to lose time especially when those events are so challenging and time sensitive. I agree though that everyone has a different way to play. I wish we had more communication with friends so we knew what everyone's preferences are for their camps. I really love seeing friends visit, help me with the quarry, and leave kudos, but I also miss just playing multiplayer with friends in my town, and Pocket Camp doesn't quite satisfy that itch. Anyhoo, I'm rambling. Thanks for sharing your thoughts, and for being open to my opinions ^U^


----------



## wenom (Feb 27, 2018)

ESkill said:


> I've never thought about it before,  I just always water any flowers that need it.



i'm the exact same way, I'd never considered that it might be considered rude before! :O
I hope I've not upset anyone by doing this? I personally don't mind if someone waters
all of my plants though, especially because I have such a small friends list haha​


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 27, 2018)

This is interesting.  I am in the water everything group.  After all... if someone doesn't water the rest and the player is held up and can't get back on in time won't that person lose those flowers and have to start over?


----------



## Ras (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't think you can lose flowers in this game. I think it just stalls at the current stage of growth if it isn't watered. I think this is the case because I visited someone's garden who hadn't played in over 30 days and they had plants needing to be watered.

I felt bad today because a girl gave me a bunch of ladybugs and I went to water her 20 flowers. After watering 10, I wanted to see if I could see how long until her flowers bloomed, so I hit finish. It then wouldn't let me water the remaining 10.


----------

